# Electrical Engineer seeking job in Canada



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello Friends,

This is Anish Chanana.
I am B. Tech from National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra.
I am an electrical engineer right now working in India having 
4 years of experience in switchgear , protection of 11 & 33 KV levels

1. I want to know the job opportunities for an electrical engineer in Canada.

2. And if scope of electrical engineers is good there then in which province and which companies I should move on?

3. Can you also tell me rough approximate salary I can withdraw annually on the basis of my experience ?

I will be waiting for your opinions and guidance.
I will be very grateful for your precious time & help to me.


Thanks and Regards
Anish


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Two things you require to do before going any further. 
1) have your qualifications/certification equalized with Canadian standards. 

2) once you are in receipt of that result you should determine if you have the required points level to receive an invitation to apply for immigration. This is the appropriate website:-
Immigration and citizenship


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot Auld Yin.

Definitely i will go for education credential Assessment before moving further
And right now I am preparing for ielts.
Once i will get good score i will send scores along with docs to canadian govt. And will wait for ITA.

But i wanted to have a rough idea after these processes in which state of canada i should move to grab a job without a lot of struggle suitable for an electrical engineer.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

> But i wanted to have a rough idea after these processes in which state of canada i should move to grab a job without a lot of struggle suitable for an electrical engineer.


No 'state of canada' (sic) will take you... ever.

Canada does not have "states," only provinces. 

Australia, India and the United States have "states."


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks west coast girl...

I meant the same.
If u know any provinces is suitable for electrical engineer
Kindly share your views.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ani120192 said:


> 1. I want to know the job opportunities for an electrical engineer in Canada.



Canada is the second largest country in the world so you cannot ask about job opportunities in Canada, you must narrow down the geographic area.

And you will not be allowed to work as an engineer as engineering is a regulated profession. Also, it is highly unlikely that your education will be considered equivalent to a Canadian education so you will not be able to become licensed. 





> 2. And if scope of electrical engineers is good there then in which province and which companies I should move on?



What does "if scope of electrical engineers is good" even mean?





> 3. Can you also tell me rough approximate salary I can withdraw annually on the basis of my experience ?



That is impossible to answer as there are too many variables. But as I said, you will not be able to work as an engineer here.


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you colchar for your response and telling me the pragmatic aspect of canada for electrical engineer.

I would still endevour,

But can you help me in telling me to work in project management in any of the electrical utilities in canada because right now i am working as project manager in installation of high voltage switchgears in power discom in india.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say first get permission to enter, stay and work in Canada.

Then, get your qualifications assessed and complete any upgrading work you may have to do to become licensed to work as an electrical engineer in Canada. 

It doesn't really matter, at this point, where in Canada you live, given you're not allowed to work as an electrical engineer unless you're licensed and you can't get licensed if your qualifications aren't equivalent, so find a part of Canada you're interested in (please take the weather into consideration... parts of Canada can be _very_ cold in the winter time - coming from India, you may not be able to tolerate -25°C temperatures in Toronto in the winter [it's o.k. I don't like it that cold either, and I was born and raised in Canada... I am from Vancouver, on the west coast, where winters aren't usually much colder than say -10°C to -15°C]) and live there until you've completed your upgrading. 

This transitional time will be helpful in trying to figure out where you might want to live... for example, if you land in Toronto (where the summer weather is like Mumbai in late September/early October - hot and humid) and come to find the winters to be too cold, you might discover that Vancouver is more to your liking; conversely, you might find that you don't like that while Vancouver is warmer in the winter than Toronto, it's too rainy all year round and that Calgary or Winnipeg are more to your liking... etc etc etc. Canada's a big country, so what you might find in one part of the country you'll likely not find in another.

When you've almost finished your upgrading, start having a look around at various job sites - do a Google search for "Electrical Engineering jobs in ____(choose a location in Canada)___ " and see what you can find, employment wise.


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot west coast canadian girl.

Well thats a wonderful and very informational post.
Yes, i will follow the same 
After clearing ielts , i will be sending my docs like my educational qualification, work experience along with ielts score to canadian govt. So that they can make an assessment about credibility of my profession and i will be waiting for ita.

After then, when i will get ita. I will google it to find suitable job in the provinces where there is a lot of reqmnt of people having background of electrical enginnering and regarding project management. By the way I dont mind working in cold areas. I am ok with that.

Anyways , canadian girl can u tell me which provinces i should be hoping to get a job there regarding my past experience, if you have any information regarding this field then only pls share.


----------

